

Ouya Kickstarter campaign ends with $8.6 million raised - esolyt
http://www.theverge.com/2012/8/9/3229673/ouya-kickstarter-campaign-ends-with-8580359-raised

======
briandear
Hey App.net.. are you seeing this?

